# Med Gas filler rod



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I can't remember which one for the life of me. 

I was thinking BCuP???

I don't feel like dredging through NFPA 99 if somebody has a quick answer.

I have some sil-phos. I don't think that's right though.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> I can't remember which one for the life of me.
> 
> I was thinking BCuP???
> 
> ...


 
BCuP.

I use silvaloy 15 BCuP-5


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for that. I had forgotten there were 5 different BCuP's

#5 it is.


----------

